# Brust-Wechsel im Teich: Brigitte Nielsen oben ohne



## Stefan102 (21 Jan. 2012)

​
Nein, es ist nicht Nackt-Model Micaela Schäfer (28), die dieses Mal oben ohne im Dschungel-Teich badet. Am achten Tag in Australien entblößt die zweite Dame ihre Brüste: Brigitte Nielsen (48). Wieso Micaela sich diese Gelegenheit hat entgehen lassen und sich nicht dazugesellte, ist jedoch wirklich komisch.

Noch in der letzten Folge beschwere sich die Blondine über Micaelas Nackt-Show, mit den Worten man sei hier nicht in der „Sex-Schule“. Doch jetzt lässt auch Brigitte ihre Hüllen obenrum fallen. Wirklich vorhalten kann man es ihr jedoch nicht, schließlich ist das nach über einer Woche der erste Oben-Ohne-Auftritt des ehemaligen Models.

Vielleicht wollte die 48-Jährige auch einfach sichergehen, dass wirklich alle Tierchen und Insekten von ihrem Körper verschwinden. Schließlich unterzog sich die groß gewachsene Blondine im Vorfeld einer Dschungelprüfung, in der sie immerhin mit einer stolzen Anzahl von 3000 Kakerlaken und drei Kilo Mehlwürmern überschüttet wurde. Ein wirklich gründliches Bad ist dann erlaubt und dafür müssen eben auch die Klamotten herunter. Jedenfalls sorgte Brigitte mit ihrem Bad für Brust-Abwechslung im Dschungelteich.

Jede Menge Caps von Brigitte findet Ihr auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...lt-mich-hier-raus-tag-8-rtl-20-01-12-52x.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## comatron (21 Jan. 2012)

Das macht die Natur nicht ewig mit. Bald schlägt sie zurück !


----------



## syd67 (21 Jan. 2012)

nicht das aeussere zaehlt! die inneren werte sind worauf es ankommt!!!
und bei micaela und der grossmutter sind die doch gleich,brusttechnisch!!!


----------



## krawutz (22 Jan. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> nicht das aeussere zaehlt! die inneren werte sind worauf es ankommt!!!
> und bei micaela und der grossmutter sind die doch gleich,brusttechnisch!!!



Äußerst interessanter Gesichtspunkt !


----------



## atze49 (27 Jan. 2012)

nice


----------



## MarkyMark (27 Jan. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> nicht das aeussere zaehlt! die inneren werte sind worauf es ankommt!!!
> und bei micaela und der grossmutter sind die doch gleich,brusttechnisch!!!



Innere Werte? Bei Brigitte und Micaela? happy09


----------



## syd67 (27 Jan. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Innere Werte? Bei Brigitte und Micaela? happy09



nicht im kopf


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2012)

Sie hat ihre Titten doch schon in diversen Hochglanzmagazinen zur Schau gestellt, warum stellt sie sich im Dschungel so an?


----------



## syd67 (28 Jan. 2012)

:angry:MICAELA IST RAUS
wo bekomme ich meine dailydosis silicon jetzt?:angry:


----------



## Little_Lady (29 Jan. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> :angry:MICAELA IST RAUS
> wo bekomme ich meine dailydosis silicon jetzt?:angry:



Bei OBI


----------



## Black Cat (7 Feb. 2012)

Tsunami Warnung! Zum Glück wurde das Camp gleich zum Sperrgebiet von der örtlichen Polizei gemacht


----------

